# Iseki T5000 4wd



## Mr Jones (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm new to tractors so please bear with me. I have an ISEKI T5000 tractor 4WD about 26 years old that's had an extremely hard life and is in need of some TLC. The starter motor is busted, the steering wheel is about to fall off, most of the levers need replacing, the tyres are cracked, the lights have since been replaced by two hideous blue spot lights, the fuel cap is missing and so is the exhaust and the body work is in various states of corrosion.......however she still Tow starts and the slasher still works (although it's got more holes than fish net stockings). I intend to refurbish her as a bit of a project (an understatement I know) and return her to former working glory. Information about this model seems to be very rare. I really need help finding info and manuals and specifications and really have no idea where to start.................Please Help.???????


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.tractordata.com/td/td556.html


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

picture


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Jones _
> *Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to tractors so please bear with me........... Information about this model seems to be very rare. I really need help finding info and manuals and specifications and really have no idea where to start.................Please Help.??????? *


Mr Jones,

WELLCOME TO TF.

Before spinning your wheels any further, I would talk to this man:
Len Sheaffer (www.sheaftractor.net) .

He is most probably the best informed, knowledgeable gray market dealer in this country, who can find nearly anything, where other dealers have failed. And he has contacts and support from Japan....TO KILL FOR. He also imports, works on and sells tractors, track hoes, industrial machinery and other related equipment many have never even seen before.

Percentages are very high that if he doesn't have your parts, he can locate them and have them shipped to his outfit in Dixon, IL.

Good Luck,

Mark


----------

